
Show HN: A link shortener to plant trees - ca98am79
https://t.ly/
======
erikig
That's a nice domain but I'm just curious - does this help plant trees if
people just use it without the paid account? Also related - I don't see a
privacy policy. What is being tracked and how is that data used?

